# Rest Days



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have had a busy training schedule as I've had a few trail running races recently and have another one in October, thus Miles has been joining me on most of my runs (off leash trail mostly, lucky boy!) If he doesn't trail run with me, I take him to the beach or park in the morning, and every afternoon/ night we go for a long walk or to play fetch or swim. He gets 3 hours of good exercise everyday.

After a particularly tough training weekend, I woke up this morning and just decided not to go run, too tired and sore! I wondered if Miles ever felt this way too. I decided that today we would stay in the neighborhood with our new puppy, and we just walked slowly with the pup for 30 min and had playtime at the house which is nothing for Miles compared to his usual morning (I hope our house is ok when I get home!). We will go out for a walk on the trails tonight. 

Does anyone actively plan rest days for their Vizsla?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No, we don't plan, it just happens from time to time. We become very busy at times work through the night. The dog has to adapt. 
Then, there are days with not much to do but run and work the dog.


----------



## kmac09 (Jul 24, 2013)

I try to get my 2 out every day for AT LEAST an hour.... if they have "rest days" I keep my fingers crossed when I walk in the door from being gone all night at work..... 

I have a BAD case of poison oak from these two.... I can't get them in the bath after every walk and we all know where they HAVE to sleep.... does anyone else have this problem and any good tips on getting the oils off their coat without a bath?


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Try baby wipes.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Maddie runs with me on Mon/Wed/Fri. She takes it easy on Tue/Thurs while I go to the gym although she often goes for a walk or plays with the kids. Weekends we make up along the way -- sometimes lots of exercise, sometimes chilling out at home.


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

Right at 7 months now, and Baja doesn't seem to want a rest day. I think she sleeps a lot during the day when we're not home, so she's ready to rip in the evenings.

A normal week for Baja is; 

Mon-Fri mornings, I get up and take her for a mile walk through our neighborhood on the leash. She has about 7 hours in the kennel and my wife gets home and the exercise begins. My wife mixes it up; sometimes they run/walk 4 or 5 miles at the local 4H fairgrounds (on leash). Other days they go to the local high schools football field and she lets her run off leash since its fenced in. 1 or 2 nights a week Baja gets to play with 2 other V's that belong to my wife's friend. And Baja also gets plays with the neighbors dog about almost nightly, at least for a little bit. Thursdays are training days, she has school for an hour and we work with her after the school night is over. 

Saturday and Sundays during the summer, we take her on the river with us. She loves the boat and we always go to a huge beach real early in the mornings so Baja can run off leash for hours to explore, dig in the sand, chase bugs, etc... If other boaters beach near us, we put her on a stake/cable if she gets too excited (just out of respect), but most of the time she runs free all day. And this weekend was the first time she went swimming on her own without us in the water with her. She seemed to love it!

On Saturdays and Sunday this Spring we usually go out to my families farm and let her off leash to explore. We have several acres of woods and fields to play in. I guess when boating season ends, we'll be back out to the farm. 

With this busy schedule of activities for her to burn off the energy, she's always ready for more! Gotta love that Vizsla endurance!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We don't plan for them - they just happen. Saturday was out most of the day then we had a friend over and Wilson was up until four with daddy and his friend!!! Tired pup all day. We took a few neighborhood strolls and that was all he needed. He had his three hour play date today with his walker and was happy as a clam when I got home this evening. Still showing signs of being amply rested. I am hoping for a very calm and relaxing movie night today!


----------

